# Big Game Outfitter



## greg1083 (Sep 12, 2017)

Good Evening,

Im looking for some advice on a Elk outfitter in Utah, a buddy and i would like to book something in 2018. We have seen a few outfitters online but would like to know what companies come recommended from people who have used them before. Thank you in advance. 

Greg


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Greg,

What options are you looking for regarding a tag? Auction? CWMU? Drawing?

What caliber of bull are you both looking for?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Pm sent


----------

